# tips on how to reinforce my frame and hydraulics



## GORDO83 (Oct 21, 2008)

me and my friend are installing are first hydraulic set up any tips we can use and how to do the wireing for a 10 switch box


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Look in the tech section and the project rides section....all the tips/photos/walk-throughs you could want! Do your research and then ask questions accordingly. People are more than willing to lend a hand on here when you need specific help....not a broad random BS question!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

throw box away and wire four switches by hand


----------



## GORDO83 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2010, 10:44 AM~16804292
> *Look in the tech section and the project rides section....all the tips/photos/walk-throughs you could want! Do your research and then ask questions accordingly. People are more than willing to lend a hand on here when you need specific help....not a broad random BS question!
> *



thank homie ima do that


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 5 2010, 11:50 AM~16805760
> *throw box away and wire sixteen switches by hand
> *


fixed...... :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

you need to wrap the frame, to do this you need to go to home depot and buy like 20 rolls of duct tape and wrap it around the frame, thats what a frame wrap means :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here you go. Step by step how to do it the right way. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506906#


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 5 2010, 05:15 PM~16807906
> *you need to wrap the frame, to do this you need to go to home depot and buy like 20 rolls of duct tape and wrap it around the frame, thats what a frame wrap means :biggrin:
> *



Thats messed up you use aluminum foil... buy heavy duty and go to town on the frame and do your a-arms :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

